# Best thing to add to food for growing joints?



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So Vida is 8 months old and I was wondering what I should add to her raw diet that would help her joints grow best. Her diet currently consists of chicken (bones included), liver, heart, pumpkin, eggs, and various veggies. Is there anything I should add?


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Zinc is vital to joint and ligament development. Nothing you are feeding has a good amount of zinc. Pumpkin seeds are high in zinc but not easily absorbed by a dog. 
Find a zinc and iron supplement


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I HIGHLY recommend the following which will add the nutrients and digestive enzymes/probiotis you are missing. 
Our 8 year old GSD has started acting like a puppy after 2 months of being on these! 
These are all human grade ingredients (I take some of these myself) and are made from whole foods.....no synthetics!

These were created to supplement a raw diet.
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients *(Whole Food Multiple Vitamin)*:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html
*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Sh-emp Oil:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html

http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html
If your budget can handle it, the following 2 products are also excellent!
*Phyt-n-Chance:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s:* http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html 

The above is shipped from Canada. 
If you are in the USA you can purchase it from the following: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html 
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature 



Moms


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You need to feed more variety. Is the heart chicken or beef? Instead of relying on a bunch of supplements look into increasing the protein sources you use especially red meat. 

Nothing against supplements, I just don't see them as a way to replace a good diet. They should be used to support the diet.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

lhczth said:


> You need to feed more variety. Is the heart chicken or beef? Instead of relying on a bunch of supplements look into increasing the protein sources you use especially red meat.
> 
> Nothing against supplements, I just don't see them as a way to replace a good diet. They should be used to support the diet.


I feed her beef liver and chicken or beef heart when I can find it and she gets red meat maybe once a week. I also feed her spinach as part of her veggies as I know they have a lot of zinc


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the following which will add the nutrients and digestive enzymes/probiotis you are missing.
> Our 8 year old GSD has started acting like a puppy after 2 months of being on these!
> These are all human grade ingredients (I take some of these myself) and are made from whole foods.....no synthetics!
> 
> ...


I feed my 6, almost 7, month old FeedSentials and will be starting him on Shemp Oil next week. They have been great for supplementing a raw diet (especially if you aren't feeding grass-fed meats) and he loves it. I'm going to gradually introduce the other three listed there over the course of the next month or so so he'll get a whole range of good stuff.


----------

